# Arlington Hts, IL 8th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 19th 2012



## bikeman76 (Jul 1, 2012)

*8th Annual Classic Bike Show and Swap will be held at Village CycleSport 1313 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL from 9:00 AM to 2:00PM
on August 19th 2012.*
$20 for swap space and $5 for show bike entry. (Trophies & Ribbons)
This show is well attended. Huge swap area with a great selection of those hard to find classic parts. 
60 - 70 of the finest show bikes around on display ! Bring your favorite and share it with everyone !
Food, restrooms, music and lots of fun for all !
For correct directions Mapquest 1650 E Rand Rd Arlington Hts, IL
Any questions call Joe at 847-398-1650 or E-mail bikeman76@msn.com.
Hope to see you there !
Joe


----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 1, 2012)

*Bike Show & Swap*

I'm about 40-45 minutes away from Arlington Heights so I plan on going.
Mike


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Arlington Hts, IL Swap - $5 off Swap Space for Cabe Members this year !!!*

Cabe Members get $5 off on a Swap Space this year !!!   Only $15. 
Just mention you're a Cabe member and give us your screen name.
Should be our biggest show and swap yet !

See you There,
Joe


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 2, 2012)

bikeman76 said:


> Cabe Members get $5 off on a Swap Space this year !!!   Only $15.
> Just mention you're a Cabe member and give us your screen name.
> Should be our biggest show and swap yet !
> 
> ...




Awesome, I hope I can make time to go there.


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Newsletter by John at Arlington Hts Show & Swap Aug 19th 2012*

" Newsletter by John" Polizzi will be at the show on August 19th with all his many great books on the bicycle collecting hobby
for sale. You can also sign up for his monthly newsletter. 

See you there !
Joe


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2012)

Are there usually a lot of bikes for sale or mostly parts?


----------



## chitown (Aug 12, 2012)

Looking forward to both swap and show.

Polishing some aluminum to be brought for show.

Vince, you can never be sure what people will bring but in years past there have been a good mix of whole bikes and parts. The show bikes (coral) is reason to go alone, great eye candy.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 12, 2012)

I will be in in Palentine that weekend. Definitely will try to swing over and check it out.


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone going to the show going to bring a Western flyer x-53 to sell?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2012)

*Arlinton hts., il swap meet & show*

The fender doctor will be there!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 13, 2012)

Just in!
The unicycle man will be there!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 18, 2012)

*8th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap Meet Sunday August 19th 2012*

The unicycle man will be there!


----------



## chitown (Aug 18, 2012)

Getting the pair ready... Just finishing the '36 L2 tonight.

View attachment 61535


----------

